# Command start installers in Calgary area.....



## maxpower (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi,

I just got a new command start unit for my Pathfinder. I'm no expert, but this thing seems pretty good. It has a few more options than just 'start engine', so when I get it installed, I want to make sure its done right. Does anyone in the Calgary area know of somewhere that could do this properly? By 'properly' I mean better than the 20 min install Future Shop did for my CD player.

Thanks.


----------

